# Pocket watch noob



## MrSpawn (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello, I'm looking to buy a new pocket watch but my knowledge is very little, I know basic things in machinery but about brand in this world I'm lost. The 2 pieces I like are this

https://www.pocketwatch.co.uk/polished-chrome-dual-time-double-hunter-p3540

https://www.pocketwatch.co.uk/pocket-watches-c181/jean-pierre-of-switzerland-chrome-plated-open-face-17-jewel-skeleton-pocket-watch-p3461

Anyone know this brands? Are they worth? Any other recommendations?

On the other hand any good book about pocket watches (something to start with)

Thank you!!!


----------



## JeffLaws (Jan 7, 2017)

MrSpawn, Just a personal opinion but why would you look to pay such a high price for something that just isn't right. Chrome and calling it's self a hunter which it is not, a true hunter would have the winding staff and crown at the 3 o'clock position not the 12 as this has. There are exceptionally good quality antiques available on ebay for around that sort of price and the workmanship in the movements is far superior.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree , eBay loads of very good pocket watches, also loads of very bad pocket watches.

Just look around , read up on them & just look at them.

There are so many good books on pocket watches & the internet is full of so much information on the subject, you have an unlimited resources at your finger tips.

Good hunting.


----------

